# Legacy OS 2.1 LTS



## LegacyOS (Apr 19, 2014)

Day after day still usable Pentium III and 4 PC's and Laptops are finding their way in to Landfill because everyone believes their no longer usable. Well I'm here to tell you this isn't true if you install Legacy OS 2.1 LTS on this better built Hardware. Think about this "How many of these Computers died due to Hardware issues?" I still have many 14 year old PC's and Laptops still running. I've seen a lot of currently Hardware die within 2 years.
Now at my expense and time over the last 7 years I've released a legacy operating system to keep these Pentium III computers useful. Yes I'll admit a 350mhz Pentium isn't going to run HD Video but if we converted it to a more manageable format with the included tools it will.

This month I released Legacy OS 2.1 LTS on  http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=legacy to save as many of these PC's as I can. I've also packaged the CD size iso with a range of super useful Applications to allow one of the old PC's to be put back to work doing a range of different tasks.

I'm assuming a number of forum members may have tried or are running Legacy OS in one form or another on an old PC they have lying around. If you'd like to share your experiences Good and Bad that would be great.
Lastly Legacy OS 2.1 LTS doesn't look like an out of date Windows 98 wanna be.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2014)

at least be honest with your thread titles, if you're here to advertise a product or service.


----------



## LegacyOS (Apr 19, 2014)

I make no money for the work I do on Legacy OS. My sole intension is to save old PC's, help the poor get useful software discarded by those more fortunate. Legacy OS is not a company maybe it is a product or service but definitely a not for profit one. Over the years I've had many thanks for PC users in poorer countries who have been able to help their kids get access to software they've never have got.
I apologize if I've offended you in any way as that was not my intension. Legacy OS is a great OS and I posted here to let forum members know it's available as a free download that all.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 19, 2014)

I'd prefer people recycle old machines (old qualified as single core).  They consume a lot of power for the work they do and they're likely coupled to an inefficient power supply further increasing power consumption.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2014)

LegacyOS said:


> I make no money for the work I do on Legacy OS. My sole intension is to save old PC's, help the poor get useful software discarded by those more fortunate. Legacy OS is not a company maybe it is a product or service but definitely a not for profit one. Over the years I've had many thanks for PC users in poorer countries who have been able to help their kids get access to software they've never have got.
> I apologize if I've offended you in any way as that was not my intension. Legacy OS is a great OS and I posted here to let forum members know it's available as a free download that all.




and such things are allowed here - but make sure its clear in the title as well as the thread, that you're here to offer something. the thread title makes it sound like you're asking for help repairing an old machine, and the post reads like an ad.


this is a pattern of spam bots (you replied, so you are not one) but it can certainly lead to you being confused with one.


----------



## LegacyOS (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello Mussels,
I'm no fan of spam bots either.
FordGT90Concept, your car dates back to the mid 90's and I remember it in magazines. It had a single core V12 LOL! so it to is now a bit Legacy and there's nothing wrong with that as it still looks good even today.


----------



## LegacyOS (Apr 21, 2014)

Macish and Win7 desktop themes added. Find them at Sourceforge.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 21, 2014)

Mussels said:


> at least be honest with your thread titles, if you're here to advertise a product or service.



It is an open source project so...


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 21, 2014)

What is the motivation to use this distro? I could easily install Xubuntu or install bare Ubuntu or Debian with i3 and barely use more than 100MB of memory. What is it that your distro does that other can't, because I find a lot of Linux distros are already doing a good job at accomplishing this goal. That's just my observation.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> It is an open source project so...



thread title has been changed since those posts were made. originally it sounded like a help thread, albeit unintentionally.


----------



## LegacyOS (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello Aquinus, I too am a fan of Xubuntu. Yes Xubuntu will run on similar hardware but when both are installed on Pentium III hardware and tested the speed difference is obvious. Let's see Xubuntu play an avi on a 500mhz celeron with 128mb's of ram. The range of preinstalled applications on one CD is amazing. Lets say you only had a 4GB Hard Drive PC with a CD Rom drive only you'd still be able to create a productive PC. Try doing the same using Xubuntu which these days requires a DVD. Once you've changed the CD drive for a DVD one and installed Xubuntu there wouldn't be much room. Also while Legacy OS 2.1 LTS will install on a PC with 128mb's of Ram I'm not sure if Xubuntu would. Also you'll need to download the "Restricted Extra's" Package to play MP3's, Avi's etc with Legacy you don't as they all come preinstalled. A user with no access to the internet can still get a lot of user out of Legacy. While you can't see the point of Legacy spend sometime with it exploring all it has to offer and it might just grow on you.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 22, 2014)

LegacyOS said:


> when both are installed on Pentium III hardware and tested the speed difference is obvious.


Do you have proof of such an improvement? In what applications and in what situations is this true and do you have numbers to back it up or is it just subjective opinion?


LegacyOS said:


> Let's see Xubuntu play an avi on a 500mhz celeron with 128mb's of ram.


It depends on the quality of the video and the decoder being used, not the OS.


LegacyOS said:


> The range of preinstalled applications on one CD is amazing. Lets say you only had a 4GB Hard Drive PC with a CD Rom drive only you'd still be able to create a productive PC. Try doing the same using Xubuntu which these days requires a DVD. Once you've changed the CD drive for a DVD one and installed Xubuntu there wouldn't be much room.


That's because (X)Ubuntu includes a ton of libraries that won't always be used. It's like Windows including a ton of Drivers to make sure that any (older) system that it is installed on will work out of the box.


LegacyOS said:


> Also while Legacy OS 2.1 LTS will install on a PC with 128mb's of Ram I'm not sure if Xubuntu would.


It would, but you would need to use the alternate install disk because 128MB isn't enough to drive the installer and a GUI at the same time (as far as Xubuntu is concerned.)


LegacyOS said:


> Also you'll need to download the "Restricted Extra's" Package to play MP3's, Avi's etc with Legacy you don't as they all come preinstalled.


Ubuntu doesn't include non-free software with their OS. I wouldn't call that a disadvantage and if you're including it with your OS, there may be some licensing issues you might not be aware of because of it. Just a word of warning.


LegacyOS said:


> A user with no access to the internet can still get a lot of user out of Legacy. While you can't see the point of Legacy spend sometime with it exploring all it has to offer and it might just grow on you.


I think the same argument can be made of most *nix distros.

I guess I want to actually see proof that it does better than other distros because I would rather have community behind the updates on Debian or Ubuntu. I feel that this is just reinventing the wheel since there are so many different distros that already do the same thing and have vastly larger communities associated with them which is a huge benefit for security updates and bug fixes.


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 23, 2014)

Apart from running phoronix benchmark testsuite, there will be no evidence of improvement beetween Legacy OS and Xubuntu.

Then again, just as Aquinus said, you would only benchmark the hardware with this method, not the OS and its intrinsic capacities.

Maybe oggenc, ffmpeg, abcde and the like could provide significant datas for software performances comparison. Then again Legacy OS is build upon an old distro, while Xubuntu is based on the latest linux kernel and has the latest enhanced libs available, so the later would probably win...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 23, 2014)

lets all get ReactOS


----------



## LegacyOS (Apr 23, 2014)

LegacyOS said: ?
when both are installed on Pentium III hardware and tested the speed difference is obvious.
Do you have proof of such an improvement? In what applications and in what situations is this true and do you have numbers to back it up or is it just subjective opinion?

Reply: User Feedback good and bad
https://sourceforge.net/projects/legacyoslinux
http://linux.softpedia.com/progViewOpinions/Legacy-OS-31563,.html
http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=87145
http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=68397

Proper review of TEENpup original name for Legacy OS from 2009
http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/teenpup.html

LegacyOS said: ?
Let's see Xubuntu play an avi on a 500mhz celeron with 128mb's of ram.
It depends on the quality of the video and the decoder being used, not the OS.

Reply: I disagree due to the fact Legacy's system base dates back to 2006-2007 so each system library is smaller in turn making the whole system faster. Programmers back then were creating these system libraries and testing them against Pentium III and 4's with the odd duo core. Xorg from that era hasn't been patched to keep it going like on current based distro's. User's report Youtube plays smoothly on their Hardware when later xorg versions don't.

LegacyOS said: ?
The range of preinstalled applications on one CD is amazing. Lets say you only had a 4GB Hard Drive PC with a CD Rom drive only you'd still be able to create a productive PC. Try doing the same using Xubuntu which these days requires a DVD. Once you've changed the CD drive for a DVD one and installed Xubuntu there wouldn't be much room.
That's because (X)Ubuntu includes a ton of libraries that won't always be used. It's like Windows including a ton of Drivers to make sure that any (older) system that it is installed on will work out of the box.

Reply: Most Legacy users don't have any problems with their Hardware. Yes there's the occasional user who has some trouble but for the odd failure there's still a number of Happy Legacy OS user.

LegacyOS said: ?
Also while Legacy OS 2.1 LTS will install on a PC with 128mb's of Ram I'm not sure if Xubuntu would.
It would, but you would need to use the alternate install disk because 128MB isn't enough to drive the installer and a GUI at the same time (as far as Xubuntu is concerned.)

Reply: Say you have an old Pentium III and would like to get some use out of it. Simply all you have to do is boot up the Live CD and run the installer. In about 15 to 30 minutes depending on Hardware Legacy OS is installed ready to go. That's it Java, Flash, Codecs all installed no more to do.

LegacyOS said: ?
Also you'll need to download the "Restricted Extra's" Package to play MP3's, Avi's etc with Legacy you don't as they all come preinstalled.
Ubuntu doesn't include non-free software with their OS. I wouldn't call that a disadvantage and if you're including it with your OS, there may be some licensing issues you might not be aware of because of it. Just a word of warning.

Reply: Legacy OS was originally known as TEENpup Linux and the first release was back in 2007. Legacy OS originates from Australia where the Laws are different from say the USA. Every release since 2007 has included Flash, Java and Codecs.

LegacyOS said: ?
A user with no access to the internet can still get a lot of user out of Legacy. While you can't see the point of Legacy spend sometime with it exploring all it has to offer and it might just grow on you.
I think the same argument can be made of most *nix distros.

Reply: You'd be hard pressed to find another CD size distro with this amount of Software included. If you know of one please let me know as I'll buy them a beer.

I guess I want to actually see proof that it does better than other distros because I would rather have community behind the updates on Debian or Ubuntu. I feel that this is just reinventing the wheel since there are so many different distros that already do the same thing and have vastly larger communities associated with them which is a huge benefit for security updates and bug fixes.

Reply: How many times have you read "A Serious vulnerability has been found in software. For example the recent "Heartbleed Bug" and OpenSSL. Reports say the vulnerability may has been there for over 2 years. This means for the last 2 years anyone could have exploited millions of accounts stealing their passwords, money and so on. The basic fact is right now unknown vulnerability exist in software that hasn't been discovered yet. It is true that with Xubuntu through Ubuntu that security updates will be provided which is something Legacy OS can't do. I still feel safer using Legacy OS over Windows when on line.

As for Bugs every new release of Xubuntu starts with Alpha's then Beta's to squash Bugs introduced with a new kernel,system libraries and other so called improvements. Your take on "reinventing the wheel" can be seen in different ways. In the past Ubuntu has released a new version every 6 months after debugging it. Ubuntu gets a new version up to scratch releases it and then starts the cycle again for the next release. Recent releases have focused on fine tuning and not just new features. Legacy OS is about refining a concept not reinventing it every six months.
One thing I am incredibly proud of is the stability of the Legacy OS 2 Series. Many users have reported how stable Legacy is to use day to day.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 23, 2014)

LegacyOS said:


> I disagree due to the fact Legacy's system base dates back to 2006-2007 so each system library is smaller in turn making the whole system faster. Programmers back then were creating these system libraries and testing them against Pentium III and 4's with the odd duo core. Xorg from that era hasn't been patched to keep it going like on current based distro's. User's report Youtube plays smoothly on their Hardware when later xorg versions don't.



You can "disagree" with me as much as you want, but unless you have proof that it runs better (benchmarks and numbers,) I'm relucatant to think that is the case. There have also been a number of imporovements to these codecs over the years which might cause the opposite. Most Flash issues I run into are incompatibilities with FGLRX. If i ran radeon open source drivers I would be home free.



LegacyOS said:


> Most Legacy users don't have any problems with their Hardware. Yes there's the occasional user who has some trouble but for the odd failure there's still a number of Happy Legacy OS user.



Not sure how this is related to how many packages come in the box (tm).



LegacyOS said:


> Reply: Say you have an old Pentium III and would like to get some use out of it. Simply all you have to do is boot up the Live CD and run the installer. In about 15 to 30 minutes depending on Hardware Legacy OS is installed ready to go. That's it Java, Flash, Codecs all installed no more to do.


You might want to read the Debian requirements, because it only "needs" 128MB of ram.


> The real minimum memory requirements are much less than the numbers listed in this table.
> Depending on the architecture, it is possible to install Debian with as little as 20 MB of RAM for s390, or 48 MB of RAM for i386 and AMD64. Similarly, disk space requirements, which depend on the packages to be installed, can also be reduced by manually selecting the packages needed.[53]
> 
> It is possible to run graphical user interfaces on older or low-end systems, but the installation of window managers instead of desktop environments is recommended, as desktop environments are more resource-intensive.[53] Requirements for individual software vary widely and must be added to those of the base operating environment.[53]





LegacyOS said:


> Legacy OS was originally known as TEENpup Linux and the first release was back in 2007. Legacy OS originates from Australia where the Laws are different from say the USA. Every release since 2007 has included Flash, Java and Codecs.


Copyright laws exist in places other than the US of A. So they're either the same packages Debian or Ubuntu would use or they're older which can cause incompatilibity issues with things like Flash. Once again, I don't see the benefit. I can create a lean OS on almost every distro.

I guess I want to actually see proof that it does better than other distros because I would rather have community behind the updates on Debian or Ubuntu. I feel that this is just reinventing the wheel since there are so many different distros that already do the same thing and have vastly larger communities associated with them which is a huge benefit for security updates and bug fixes.



LegacyOS said:


> How many times have you read "A Serious vulnerability has been found in software. For example the recent "Heartbleed Bug" and OpenSSL. Reports say the vulnerability may has been there for over 2 years. This means for the last 2 years anyone could have exploited millions of accounts stealing their passwords, money and so on. The basic fact is right now unknown vulnerability exist in software that hasn't been discovered yet. It is true that with Xubuntu through Ubuntu that security updates will be provided which is something Legacy OS can't do. I still feel safer using Legacy OS over Windows when on line.



Oh, another one of these people. Do you even know what HeartBleed is? It's a bug. All it did was allow a section of memory to be exposed when an (invalid) SSL request came in of a certain type. This doesn't "give hackers your personal information" if gives hackers raw SSL data that may have something useful but more likely does not. It's a lot of work for potentially no gain. Also not having internet and using older packages would be susceptible to bugs that have already been squashed.



LegacyOS said:


> As for Bugs every new release of Xubuntu starts with Alpha's then Beta's to squash Bugs introduced with a new kernel,system libraries and other so called improvements. Your take on "reinventing the wheel" can be seen in different ways. In the past Ubuntu has released a new version every 6 months after debugging it. Ubuntu gets a new version up to scratch releases it and then starts the cycle again for the next release. Recent releases have focused on fine tuning and not just new features. Legacy OS is about refining a concept not reinventing it every six months.
> One thing I am incredibly proud of is the stability of the Legacy OS 2 Series. Many users have reported how stable Legacy is to use day to day.



Ubuntu doesn't reinvent the wheel every time they upgrade to the latest Kernel. Many changes they make are simply bug fixes and improvements, not entire library API changes. Being ignorant doesn't make Legacy OS better and comparing to to distros that have an entire developer community backing it are more likely to find issues. You complain about Ubunutu's 6-month release schedule, but at least it's a regular release schedule. However the assumption that every release contains completely unique libraries and code and changes everything is false.

Once again, show me numbers. Show me how it really fairs compared to other OSs and I'll be interested, but everything you have to say is speculative and a lot of it is actually wrong.

Did you make Legacy OS or are you just advertising it, because I feel a developer would be a bit more knowledgeable about these things if he or she did the research before deciding to go where everyone has gone before with a new distro.


----------



## LegacyOS (Apr 23, 2014)

*Your Specs:*

Kratos
Processor: Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4.50Ghz ~1.4v
Motherboard: ASUS P9X79 Deluxe
Cooling: Zalman CPNS9900MAX 130mm
Memory: G.Skill DDR3-2333, 16gb (4x4gb) @ 10-11-10-30-108-1T 1.65v
Video Card(s): 2x AMD (MSI branded) Radeon HD 6870 (Crossfire)
Hard Disk(s): 2x120Gb SATA3 Corsair Force GT Raid-0, 4x1Tb SATA2 RAID-5
Optical Drive: Asus DVD Burner on Marval SATA3 Controller
LCD/CRT Model: 3x Dell S2340M 23" IPS-LED (5760x1080)
Case: Antec 1200
Sound Card: Realtek® ALC898 8-Channel High Definition Audio
Power Supply: Seasonic 1000-watt 80 PLUS Platinum
Software: Windows 7 x64 Professional / Ubuntu Gnome 13.10 (amd64)

*My Specs:*

Processor: Pentium III Coppermine 668Mhz Cache Size 256kb
Motherboard: VIA Technologies Inc VT82C
Cooling: Tiny Heat Zinc and Fan
Memory: 515MB Clocking at 133Mhz
Video Card(s): nVidia NV11 (GeForce2 MX/MX400)
Hard Disk(s): SAMSUNG SP0411N | MAXTOR 6E040L0 TOTAL SIZE 80GB
Optical Drive: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-832S
LCD/CRT Model: Phillips LCD 170S
Case: White No Name Plastic and Metal Thing
Sound Card: Creative Labs SB Live!
Power Supply: 230 Watt
Software: Legacy OS 2.1 LTS
Benchmark Scores: Blowfish 48.82

After I posted I checked out your Specs and your system is so removed from what Legacy OS stands for it's ridiculous. I can now see why you see Legacy OS as a totally pointless exercise. Your system could never run Legacy OS so it would be impossible for you to bench test it. Yes I am the sole developer and maybe I used the wrong example about security. The point was vulnerabilities exist in all software If it didn't Microsoft and Ubuntu wouldn't be releasing security updates regularly. If you read some of the posts links I provided you'd see Legacy OS has found some happy users over the years. Yes it hasn't worked for all of them. In one form or another it has been downloaded at least 160,000 times from sources that record downloaded numbers. There has also been torrents setup and on line stores like OSdisc.com which have been making money out of selling Legacy on CD that I feel the number of downloads would be closer to 200,000. For a pointless Operating System I feel there'd be others that would disagree with your assessment. I created "Magic Scripts" which calls ffmpeg to convert video files to different formats by simply dragging and dropping a video file on top of an icon which has been included in TEENpup and Legacy OS for years. read the review  http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/teenpup.html to see what a respected reviewer thinks.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 24, 2014)

It's based on puppy linux I believe.  I have friends who have spent years tweaking puppy to run just right on old machines,  very time consuming.  Distros like this are still used by people on old hardware,  and yes,  newer distros won't work.  He should be commended for putting the time into this and offering it for free.  It's a good little project,  and power users shouldn't be dumping on it.....


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 24, 2014)

LegacyOS said:


> *Your Specs:*
> 
> Kratos
> Processor: Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4.50Ghz ~1.4v
> ...



For Kratos, yeah, it would be a waste, but I still think it would be just as wasteful on an old skt478 celeron with a radeon 9200 that I also have that isn't listed in my specs.

Also for a distro that has "so many users and reviews", it's funny that this thread shows up on just the second page of a google search for Legacy OS. I think you're over exaggerating interest in LegacyOS and if you use google trends there isn't even enough data to graph interest in it.

So instead of attacking me, how about you answer some of my questions because so far Debian or Xubuntu could do the exact same thing with much more options with respect to available software not to mention that it will work well on most machines, not just older ones. Also if I install Linux on an older machine, I install only what I need. Installing a bunch of packages doesn't make it a good distro imho even more so when your resources are limited.

I used to have a linux box at work for administering our KVM server, it had very little on it, used less than 60MB of memory on boot and 80MB once i3 loaded up. I can say that Ubuntu/Debian can run just as lean if not leaner which is a great appeal (in my opinion,) for installing a distro on an older machine.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 24, 2014)

Honestly,  I have a friend who does amazing things with puppy linux and very old hardware...  even an old p1 90mhz laptop....  he was a bit nuts,  but still.....


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 24, 2014)

Come on guys, the OP is only putting this out there to help some people. Maybe it doesn't help you, but that doesn't mean it won't help anyone.
The OP put his time and work into setting something up for those on older hardware. I'm glad there are people like the OP doing this. Not everyone can afford newer hardware; most older PCs are more than capable of doing basic tasks like writing documents, web browsing, etc.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 24, 2014)

Never know where the little guy will go.....   one day long ago this fly by nite co had an os called cp\m..   then cpm-86,  then some guy named bill found it and built an empire on it.....


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 24, 2014)

With all due respect to LegacyOS and its creator, old distributions (obviously with old packets) have a lot of unsealed security breaches, since the maintainers dropped support several years ago. In case of computers connected to the Internet, those well-known vulnerabilities are put to full use by today's attackers to harness huge botnets (no matter what OS we're talking about, microsoft and linux alike)

LegacyOS is totally worth using it for thousand's of people arounf the world, i have no doubts about it. But those security concerns remain nonetheless...


----------



## johnspack (Apr 24, 2014)

The common base of business computers in NA running XP is still over 30%.  Old distros of linux still run web servers.  Vulnerabilities are ever present.  I can run an os av or firewall free for as long as I like and not get infected,  if I use safe habits.  We just get lazy with avs,  firewalls,  spyware scanners.....   the only reason we need those is because we hit sites we shouldn't.


----------



## LegacyOS (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello Aquinus,
I asked the Puppy Linux forum for their feeling on the speed difference between Xubuntu and Legacy OS 2.1 LTS See Here: http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=93365

I 100% agree that Legacy is most likely not as secure as Xubuntu is. When I use to run XP that poor computer got attacked regularly. In the end I spend more time update all the software designed to protect the poor little thing then using it. Never in all the time since switching to LInux in 2006 have I been attacked. I can tell you as part of testing Legacy and other Linux versions I've gone to places no self respecting Windows user would ever dare to go.

This is how I see computing. A computer that connects to the internet should never have personally information stored on it. Feel free to hack my web surfing PC and copy anything you want. Also feel free to destroy the OS as I'll be back up on line in 15 minutes after Legacy reinstalls itself while I'm enjoying a cup of coffee.

Legacy has never been about winning a popularity contest and is only available for those who want to make use of it. Yes I posted here to promote it's availability but only for the benefit of others.

I am Legacy's creator for the record and Legacy is loaded with software you mightn't want but that's just the thing other might. Years of work finding all this legacy software is yours as soon as you boot up the life CD.  

Lastly to all who posted with support for Legacy I say thanks. I also say thanks for forum members like Aquinus who take the time to comment. There's nothing like a bit of health debate. Just know any comments you make doesn't offend me at all. If they did I would never have created Legacy OS.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 24, 2014)

Keep doing your thing Legacy,  lots of supporters here too!


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 24, 2014)

If you want to make those old machines fly, load OS/2 (or better yet ecomstation)...

...Seriously in a slightly more helpful comment (though I was only half kidding), gentoo builds rock.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 24, 2014)

I realize it's probably thankless work most of the time, but I'm appreciative that you've gone to the trouble...I used to be quite wealthy, but I'm now extremely poor and have had to resign myself to the use of older equipment.  These simpler distros have been a Godsend for me.

Best,

LC


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 24, 2014)

LegacyOS said:


> I asked the Puppy Linux forum for their feeling on the speed difference between Xubuntu and Legacy OS 2.1 LTS See Here: http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=93365



People tend to be subjective, once again numbers tend to be objective, so I prefer them for thinks like measuring performance. It's like me going to the Ubuntu forum and asking the same question, you're likely to get more people who support Ubuntu and Debian-based distros who defend it. This isn't a matter of "how much someone likes it". That's not being disputed, there are clearly plenty of people who enjoy using it, but that isn't the question I've been asking. Is it *actually* faster? The one person who posted who had used Xubuntu used a much older version 6.06LTS (!!) and folks over at Ubuntu have made improvements on performance with almost every release. So once again, numbers with latest builds will sell me on that topic.

You also posted that post yesterday and got two responses, one of which was irrelevant to the question since he didn't even really answer your question.

All in all, I'm asking a question that requires an objective answer but I've only been getting subjective responses. That's my frustration. Thanks for at least replying though, I do appreciate it even if I come off as a bit of a dick.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 24, 2014)

I wish I had an old p2 rig I could install this on! Keep up the great work OP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LegacyOS (Apr 24, 2014)

To my surprise when reading the June copy of  "Linux Format" today they've included the release of Legacy OS 2.1 LTS in their Magazine. Back in October 2012 they Included Legacy OS 4 Mini on their second Distro DVD.

Looks like they also think Legacy OS has a place in the world of computing.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 24, 2014)

LegacyOS said:


> To my surprise when reading the June copy of  "Linux Format" today they've included the release of Legacy OS 2.1 LTS in their Magazine. Back in October 2012 they Included Legacy OS 4 Mini on their second Distro DVD.
> 
> Looks like they also think Legacy OS has a place in the world of computing.



Congratz LegacyOS with that article in the magazine ^^


----------



## Frick (Apr 24, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> People tend to be subjective, once again numbers tend to be objective, so I prefer them for thinks like measuring performance. It's like me going to the Ubuntu forum and asking the same question, you're likely to get more people who support Ubuntu and Debian-based distros who defend it. This isn't a matter of "how much someone likes it". That's not being disputed, there are clearly plenty of people who enjoy using it, but that isn't the question I've been asking. Is it *actually* faster? The one person who posted who had used Xubuntu used a much older version 6.06LTS (!!) and folks over at Ubuntu have made improvements on performance with almost every release. So once again, numbers with latest builds will sell me on that topic.
> 
> You also posted that post yesterday and got two responses, one of which was irrelevant to the question since he didn't even really answer your question.
> 
> All in all, I'm asking a question that requires an objective answer but I've only been getting subjective responses. That's my frustration. Thanks for at least replying though, I do appreciate it even if I come off as a bit of a dick.



How do you measure such performance anyway? The feel of things is very subjective.

I will probably try this on the netbook (Atom ftw), it's got slitaz now.


----------



## LegacyOS (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello Frick,
Legacy OS 2.1 LTS won't run on you netbook, sorry! Gve Legacy OS 4 Mini a try. Works on the EeePC 900A Model.
Grab it here: https://sourceforge.net/projects/legacyoslinux/files/Legacy-OS 4 Mini-iso/


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 24, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> I wish I had an old p2 rig I could install this on! Keep up the great work OP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol, just the other day I opened a box i had and found some P2s and 3s 
time to upgrade the old beige Compaq.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2014)

LegacyOS said:


> FordGT90Concept, your car dates back to the mid 90's and I remember it in magazines. *It had a single core V12 LOL! so it to is now a bit Legacy and there's nothing wrong with that as it still looks good even today.*




Not sure if....


----------



## Frick (Apr 24, 2014)

LegacyOS said:


> Hello Frick,
> Legacy OS 2.1 LTS won't run on you netbook, sorry! Gve Legacy OS 4 Mini a try. Works on the EeePC 900A Model.
> Grab it here: https://sourceforge.net/projects/legacyoslinux/files/Legacy-OS 4 Mini-iso/



Eh? Why wouldn't it? It's an N270, should be faster than a P3 running at 800Mhz.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 24, 2014)

considering P3 and ATOM are X86 parts, i see why not, less the atom is purely weak, but its bound to be a lil faster than a P3


----------



## LegacyOS (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello Frick,
The core system of Legacy dates back to before the introduction of the EeePC the first Netbook. With Legacy OS 2.1 LTS I updated a number of Applications like Opera 12 Web browser, Flashplayer, Codecs, Java to versions released after the Netbooks but the core remains back in 2006. So it's a bit like taking Windows XP SP1 and getting Windows Explorer from Windows 7 working on it. I can tell you Windows XP SP1 runs fast on a P3 running at 800Mhz. I know this because one of my daughters is using such a laptop. Through experience once you start updating XP to SP3 add antivirus software etc that same Laptop becomes unusable. This is why that Laptop will never be allowed to connect to the internet. OK using the same idea with Legacy's core in that we stay with an early Linux base from the P3 / P4 era and not update the system to newer versions developed with dual cores in mind but add newer applications were possible to make the old Legacy System usable for todays needs hence the name "Legacy OS" because it really is an old system and that's why it's not going to run properly on your Netbook. Legacy OS 2.1 LTS doesn't support the screen resolution of 1024x600 required by your netbook (Legacy OS 4 Mini does) Legacy OS 2.1 LTS won't support your Sound card. (Legacy OS 4 Mini should) Legacy OS 2.1 LTS won't support your WiFi card. (Legacy OS 4 Mini should). What makes Legacy OS 2.1 LTS fast on P3 / P4 computers is it believes it's still 2006 when these processors were in use. Check out this Youtube review from a happy user 








Uploaded to the SourgeForge repo is Wine 1.7.4.1 which brings amazing possibilities for Legacy OS 2.1 LTS
Once install make sure you're connected to the internet as Wine will try to install Mono and Gecko for you. 

Once installed you'll be able to install the Windows versions of Firefox 28 and Thunderbird 24.4


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 27, 2014)

LegacyOS said:


> Uploaded to the SourgeForge repo is Wine 1.7.4.1 which brings amazing possibilities for Legacy OS 2.1 LTS
> Once install make sure you're connected to the internet as Wine will try to install Mono and Gecko for you.
> 
> Once installed you'll be able to install the Windows versions of Firefox 28 and Thunderbird 24.4



Based on your system specs and your own experience, how does this wine version of firefox28 behave ? (ram consumption wise, speed wise) ?

Also, what happens when you browse flash or java pages ?


----------



## LegacyOS (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello  blobster21, It appears hit and miss on different Hardware. I think users will have different experiences depending on what their running. One Laptop I have is very usable with Firefox and Thunderbird installed. Flash plays, It is a P4 spec machine. Another P4 Firefox lags with Flashplayer crashing. Experimenting with other Windows Apps is hit and miss. Still to offer any extra usability for a user is worth something.


----------



## way12go (May 2, 2014)

I used Windows for several years without any problems what so ever!!!

No problems???

It is a bad joke. Right?

Yes it is a bad joke... why? Because I know nothing about linux and I had bad internet.

Once I got 15 mbps internet connection I got to download many linux distros and then I realized Linux --->1 Windows ---> 0.

Windows is bad ass.

Linux is simply awesome.

The only bad thing is Windows has more games more softwares.

Linux is free and every linux distro is one of a kind.

I used several linux distros and I am never an expert and could not tell which is best but felt that one linux distro is better than the other.

Recently I came to know about Puppy Linux and fell in love with it. The Puppy Linux website tells us all the advantages of puppy linux. I am using it on usb and I ordered a new external hard disk. Once I get my ext. hdd I will dump all data into it and install puppy linux on my desktop and laptop.

Today I came to know of this another amazing linux distro Legacy OS.

I like this legacy os guy already.

I've a mind disorder known as Schizophrenia and I hallucinate and dellude of being a creator of many things and these kinds of OSs are one such things.

Guess what this guy is for real and my false imaginations are real in an imaginary world.

Legacy OS guy "You are amazing" I wish I could know all about Legacy OS. What apps does it have. What games does it have. Can I run it on Pentium Dual core Desktop. Pentium Dual core 3rd gen laptop?

Should I try puppy linux or Legacy OS? Does Legacy OS run from RAM similar to puppy? Is this a puppy type os?

I don't know why some guys keep complaining instead of promoting this amazing Lagacy OS. I guess they feel as if they are experts.

I fell in love with Lagacy OS by simply reading these forum posts. Please let me know if Legacy OS is any better than Puppy Linux.

In one way Legacy OS is better than Puppy. Preinstalled apps and games.

I know there are 200 games in 2013 legacy edition. What about 2014 edition? Any games preinstalled?

Please describe Legacy OS as they (Puppy Linux) did on their website.

What are the goals of Legacy OS and what did it accomplish? One thing is clear it is tailor made for older hardware and no need to worry about internet while installing the os.

My only question to Legacy OS guy:::: Should I use Puppy slacko 5.7 latest or Legacy OS latest? Thanks a lot to my new linux hero friend "The Legacy OS" GUY. The real guy, not some imaginary guy in my head.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Can you please make a review on Legacy OS 2014 LTS? How many apps does it have? What apps? How many games does it have? What games? Youtube video.


----------



## OneMoar (May 2, 2014)

if you _need_ to run stripped down os then your machine just needs to go in the trash
sorry but this is reality there comes a point in everything where its quiet simply not worth it anymore pentium III fall into this cat
don't use this disto I won't / should not need to explain why but no self respecting user should be caught dead with this on his box even if it is a pentium 3


----------



## way12go (May 2, 2014)

What about puppy linux?


----------



## OneMoar (May 2, 2014)

way12go said:


> What about puppy linux?


avoid puppy puppy is a dead project its been dead for years grab the latest Debian package or linuxmint-mate/xfce both will run fine in pentium era hardware old kernel is old old kernel is broken old broken kernel is SLOW


----------



## Aquinus (May 2, 2014)

way12go said:


> What about puppy linux?





OneMoar said:


> avoid puppy puppy is a dead project its been dead for years grab the latest Debian package or linuxmint-mate/xfce both will run fine in pentium era hardware old kernel is old old kernel is broken old broken kernel is SLOW



What @OneMoar is trying to say is just use a decent modern distro that can run on older hardware. Running old software for old hardware is ludicrous when modern distros can run, in many cases, just fine. Maybe not with all the bells an whistles, but to expect that would be ludicrous as well.


----------



## OneMoar (May 2, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> What @OneMoar is trying to say is just use a decent modern distro that can run on older hardware.


I run debain jessy on a celeron M 1.6Ghz with 512mb of ram and intel 915 video for those that don't know 915m is as bout as terrible as you can get with intel video of that era
a newer kernel mainly from 3.0 up has lots of performance fixes for eldery intel video that 2.6 does not have to say nothing of the various xorg patches and mesa driver patchs that improve performance by something to the order of 20%
the system cold boots to linux in about 30 seconds and I have hardware acceleration for flash and can watch a 480p highbitrate mkv without issue try that with puppy based distos
and yes if I wanted I could zip over to http://dengine.net/build1212 install the lastest doomsday engine and play doom on it


----------



## Aquinus (May 2, 2014)

I have Debian running on my gateway/nas/server all-in-one box. It uses 100MB of memory on boot which includes a mdadm RAID-5, bind, dhcp, iptables, and samba. I also have Debian in a VM on my tower that I use with VMWare Workstation's Unity with Fallback Gnome 3.4.2 for development because putty is a poor excuse for a terminal, which also barely uses 200MB of memory when it's booted and I'm using it. So all in all, Debian is lean enough to run on older hardware and it has a much more up to date and rich package repo than many other distros. I don't see what there is to complain about.


----------



## way12go (May 3, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## johnspack (May 3, 2014)

sorry,  still meaning to test this out and give report,  ill do it soon.  i have friends who would like this if it works....


----------



## way12go (May 3, 2014)

I will try Puppy. If I don't encounter any problems then I will keep using it.

I don't think my hardware will ever support Legacy which is for old hardware. Can't use it. Virtual box - yes. I will give it a try. If any old hardware out there, I will spread the word.

No disrespect to users you said otherwise.


----------



## micropage7 (May 3, 2014)

way12go said:


> No disrespect to users you said otherwise.


please use  edit feature if you wanna add something


----------



## LegacyOS (May 3, 2014)

Hello way12go,
Thanks for your comments. Only through using Legacy OS will you find out if it's for you. Puppy 5.7 is built with Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Packages held together with Puppy scripts which gives it a speed advantage over Ubuntu. OneMoar and Aquinus are right in saying for the average Linux user to stay with ubuntu or better still xubuntu. Here's an example. When BarryK Puppy Linux's creator setup the Puppy Package Manager he set it up to use ubuntu 12.04.1 packages. Now that 12.04 is at update 12.04.4 the package manager can't find any packages that's been updated and most apps you try to install fail. Security updates aren't provided. Puppy is for tinkerers who like to experiment with their computers and this is what attracts most Puppy Linux users. Legacy OS 2.1 LTS is based on Puppy 2.14 which uses T2 Packages. Additional packages used to create Legacy OS 2.1 LTS have been sourced from many locations and that makes it unique.

Finally a thanks goes to OneMoar and Aquinus for providing as always entertaining comments in this post, you guys make me laugh.

In all truth my family and I uses Fedora 20 Gnome, Kubuntu 13.10, Ubuntu, Xubuntu 14.04 and Legacy OS. When I need to be productive I use Legacy OS over the others as it's been built the way I want an OS to be. Fast and Reliable.

Hello johnspack,
Good luck with you test. Just remember Legacy OS 2.1 LTS most likely won't run on any duo cores and is best used on 2000 to 2006 Pentium 3 & 4's. All I ask is that you be honest in your testing warts and all.


----------



## Aquinus (May 3, 2014)

LegacyOS said:


> Hello johnspack,
> Good luck with you test. Just remember Legacy OS 2.1 LTS most likely won't run on any duo cores and is best used on 2000 to 2006 Pentium 3 & 4's. All I ask is that you be honest in your testing warts and all.



A good distro should work on all machines. Hence why I recommend Debian.


----------



## fisheater (May 5, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> A good distro should work on all machines. Hence why I recommend Debian.


Following your logic, ubuntu is a POS.  I'll have to agree on this!
. . . and of the debian distros out there, antiX and CrunchBang are among the best, by the numbers, BTW (doubters: look it up yourselves as I'm not here to spoon-feed)

Have a good day, everyone!  And remember Rule 63 -- don't take yourself too seriously!

Good job, LegacyOS!


----------



## Aquinus (May 5, 2014)

fisheater said:


> Following your logic, ubuntu is a POS.


Nah, by no means. Ubuntu's full desktop experience out of the box might not be to your liking but it's not like Ubuntu isn't as flexible as Debian is. You don't *need* to use Unity when you use Ubuntu. I've found Ubuntu to be comparable to Debian for just about everything. Ubuntu just makes it easy to get going for the user, that's really it considering Ubuntu is a Debian-based distro.


----------



## LegacyOS (May 6, 2014)

Firefox "Windows" version 29.0 and Adobe Flashplayer 13 running under Wine in Legacy OS 2.1 LTS


----------



## Aquinus (May 6, 2014)

LegacyOS said:


> Firefox "Windows" version 29.0 and Adobe Flashplayer 13 running under Wine in Legacy OS 2.1 LTS


Show us something special. Almost every distro of Linux can run WINE. I would rather run stuff natively if I'm going to run Linux.

How about running Firefox 29.0 in Linux without WINE? How about Chromium? WINE is wasted by using a browser in it because there are already linux binaries for the same applications so your resources are being wasted in WINE. I would have given you some credit if you showed say, Google Sketchup 8 running in WINE (decently) as there is no Linux variant and actually requires a little bit of CPU power where browsers require very little most of the time.


----------

